# ما هي سمات المحبة المسيحية؟



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2011)

*ما هي سمات المحبة المسيحية؟
*(القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم ) 
قال  الرب : لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم  (مت18:20) . إذاً ألا يوجد اثنان أو ثلاثة متحدين باسمه ؟ يوجد ، لكن بشكل  نادر . طبعاً هو لا يتحدث عن اجتماع مكاني واتحاد أناس محددين وهو لا يطلب  هذا فقط بل يريد مع الاتحاد وجود فضائل أخرى في المجتمعين ، أي بهذه  الأقوال يريد أن يقول : إن كنت أنا أساس محبة شخص ما لقريبه إضافة إلى  فضائل أخرى ، فحينئذ أكون معه. أما الآن فإن غالبية الناس لديهم أسباب أخرى  ، وهم لا يؤسسون محبتهم على المسيح ، يحب الواحد الآخر لأن الآخر يظهر له  محبة ،وآخر يحب من يكرمه ، وثالث يحب ذاك الذي أفداه في أمر ما . من الصعب  أن تجد أحداً يحب قريبه فقط لأجل المسيح ، لأن ما يربط الناس هو بالعادة  المصالح المادية ، لكن محبة . بمثل هذه الدوافع تكون فاترة وموقتة ، ،  ونراها تتفكك مع أصغر مشكلة ، إما بالكلام الشائن ، أو الخسارة المالية ،  أو الغيرة وحب الظهور أو أي أمر أخر مماثل ، لأنه ليس لها أساس روحي .
 على العكس فإن المحبة التي سببها وأساسها المسيح هي ثابتة وباقية ، ولاشي  يستطيع حلها : لا الوشايات ولا الأخطار ولا حتى التهديد بالموت . من لديه  المحبة المسيحية ، مهما يقاسي من شخص ما ، لا يتوقف عن محبته ، لانه لا  يتأثر بأي مصاعب تواجه بل يستلهم المحبة من المسيح ، لذلك فالمحبة المسيحية  لا تسقط أبداً كما يقول بولس .
بماذا تستطيع حقاً أن تتذرع لكي تتوقف عن محبة قريبك ؟ بأنك بينما أنت  تكرمه هو يشتمك ؟ أو بينما أنت تحسن إليه يريد هو أذيتك ؟ إن كنت تحبه من  أجل المسيح ، فهذه الأسباب ستجعلك تحبه أكثر ، لأن كل الذين يبطلون المحبة  النفعية والمعتادة يزيدون المحبة المسيحية ، كيف ؟ أولاً لأن كل من يتصرف  نحوك بعدوانية يضمن لك مكافأة من الله ، وثانياً لأنه إنسان مريض روحياً  يحتاج إلى عطفك ومساعدتك .
هكذا إذا ، فإن كل من لديه محبة حقيقية يستمر في محبة قريبه ولو كرهه هو أو  شتمه أو هدده ، مع قناعته بأنه يحب من أجل المسيح ويقتدي به أيضاً ، وهو  الذي أظهر مثل هذه المحبة لأعدائه ، إنه لم يضح بنفسه فقط من أجل أولئك  الذين كرهوه وصلبوه ، لكنه كان يرجو من أبيه أن يسامحهم قائلاً : يا أبتاه  اغفر لهم لأنهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون (لوقا23:34).كذلك المحبة لا تعرف  المصلحة الخاصة ، لذلك ينصحنا الرسول بولس : لا يطلب أحد ما هو لنفسه بل ما  هو للآخر (1كو10:24) . المحبة أيضاً لا تعرف الغيرة ،لأن كل من يحب بحق  يعتبر الخير لقريبه كأنه له، هكذا المحبة تحول الإنسان شيئاً فشيئاً إلى  ملاك لأنها تحرره من الغضب والحسد وكل هوى طاغ ٍ آخر ، تخرجه من الحالة  الطبيعية الإنسانية وتدخله إلى حالة اللاهوى الملائكية...
المحبة إذاًهي طريق الخلاص فلنتبعها لكي نرث الحياة الأبدية ...
 ​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أغسطس 2011)

كان اول ايه اتكتبت في الانجيل (الله محبه)
موضوع رائع جداا ومفيد
تسلم ايدك يا استاذ نهيسي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (30 أغسطس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> كان اول ايه اتكتبت في الانجيل (الله محبه)
> موضوع رائع جداا ومفيد
> تسلم ايدك يا استاذ نهيسي
> الرب يباركك


*مرور غالى جدا جدا
شكرااا أختنا الغاليه
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## kivan (30 أغسطس 2011)

‎*
 " أحبوا اعدائكم" (متى 5:44) و(لوقا27:6 ،35 ) 
تظهر لنا الركائز التي تقوم عليها المحبة المسيحية فهذه الكلمات الواضحة البسيطة
 ان دلت على شيء فانما تدل على مطلب لا سابق له يفرض علينا ان نحب من لا نحبهم .
 لذلك لا يمكننا الا ان ننذهل اراء هكذا كلمات وان نضطرب لها 
بل وان نرتاع خوفا من الدينونة التي ترسمها امامنا .*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أغسطس 2011)

kivan قال:


> ‎*
> " أحبوا اعدائكم" (متى 5:44) و(لوقا27:6 ،35 )
> تظهر لنا الركائز التي تقوم عليها المحبة المسيحية فهذه الكلمات الواضحة البسيطة
> ان دلت على شيء فانما تدل على مطلب لا سابق له يفرض علينا ان نحب من لا نحبهم .
> ...


شكرا جدا جدا​​


----------



## kivan (31 أغسطس 2011)

الرب يباركك اخى النهيسى 


*المحبة الحقيقية هي أفكار صحيحة أكثر منها عواطف ومشاعر، فالمشاعر تتبع الأفكار ما تفكر فيه هذا هو أنت، إذا كان فكرك يمتلىء بأفكار المحبة ، فأنت تسلك بالمحبة ، وإذا كان فكرك يمتلىء بالكراهية فأنت تسلك بالكراهية ، وبالتالي مشاعرك تتبع ما تفكر فيه سواء بالمحبة أو بالكراهية.*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2011)

kivan قال:


> الرب يباركك اخى النهيسى
> 
> 
> *المحبة الحقيقية هي أفكار صحيحة أكثر منها عواطف ومشاعر، فالمشاعر تتبع الأفكار ما تفكر فيه هذا هو أنت، إذا كان فكرك يمتلىء بأفكار المحبة ، فأنت تسلك بالمحبة ، وإذا كان فكرك يمتلىء بالكراهية فأنت تسلك بالكراهية ، وبالتالي مشاعرك تتبع ما تفكر فيه سواء بالمحبة أو بالكراهية.*​


*شكرا جدا كيفن
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 أغسطس 2011)

جوهر المسيحية هو المحبة


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> جوهر المسيحية هو المحبة


*مرور روعه جداا شكراا*


----------

